# For Free spirit!!



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm off to bed bed now!. hope your ok? your brave to say your scared. sorry people were taking the pee out of you. I'm scared of frog's dead or alive:blushing:. Fly killer's good for spider's.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm off to bed bed now!. hope your ok? your brave to say your scared. sorry people were taking the pee out of you. I'm scared of frog's dead or alive:blushing:. Fly killer's good for spider's.


Agree with you Badgers mum. Hope your okay Ony....Jill


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

(((Hugs)))) for ony xx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm off to bed bed now!. hope your ok? your brave to say your scared. sorry people were taking the pee out of you. I'm scared of frog's dead or alive:blushing:. Fly killer's good for spider's.


Thanks Christine that means alot to me. Loves ya loads...xxxx  



canuckjill said:


> Agree with you Badgers mum. Hope your okay Ony....Jill


Thanks Jill, that means alot to me....loves you loads too...xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ony, hope your ok, I can understand why it upsets you, it must be horrible living with such a phobia.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Big ((hugs)) Ony  xxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> (((Hugs)))) for ony xx


Thanks Sharon...loves ya loads sweetiepie...xxxx


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG - what's happened??? hope you are okay Ony whatever it is??? xxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Ony, hope your ok, I can understand why it upsets you, it must be horrible living with such a phobia.


Thanks DK yes it is but what makes it worse is [email protected] on here that are allowed to get away with what they do. Shame certain banned members didn't remain banned. Would make for a better forum...xxxx  



MADCAT said:


> Big ((hugs)) Ony  xxxx


Thanks Vikki....loves ya loads...xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hugs Ony my friend((()))) just remember karma - what goes around comes around


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> OMG - what's happened??? hope you are okay Ony whatever it is??? xxxx


Yeah im fine thanks Sue just some members (the same members as always) like to cause trouble/arguments and are allowed to get away with it unpunished...xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> OMG - what's happened??? hope you are okay Ony whatever it is??? xxxx


I saw what went on but lets not go into detail. Hope your ok Ony.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hugs Ony my friend((()))) just remember karma - what goes around comes around


Thanks Suzy...Let's hope so...xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Thanks DK yes it is but what makes it worse is [email protected] on here that are allowed to get away with what they do. Shame certain banned members didn't remain banned. Would make for a better forum...xxxx


Maybe PM Mark Ony and tell him about it, he may give the mods premission to close/remove pics that are clearly to wind people up.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> I saw what went on but lets not go into detail. Hope your ok Ony.


Thank you Danielled...yeah im fine thank you...xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Thank you Danielled...yeah im fine thank you...xxxx


If you want to talk you know where I am.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Maybe PM Mark Ony and tell him about it, he may give the mods premission to close/remove pics that are clearly to wind people up.


I doubt it DK....The members in question seem to be above the rules.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> If you want to talk you know where I am.


Thanks...your'e a sweetie...xxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Hugs Ony my friend((()))) just remember karma - what goes around comes around


I was ment to post that on my last post... I stand by thta saying!..


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh - I see??!! - was popping on to chat but it's obviously still a shitty place to be?? Oh well - hope you are okay Ony - you are great and I feel sad that you are feeling sad - rise above whatever it is


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree, I think its sad that people will go out there way posting pictures ect to upset others


hope u ok Ony


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Hope Your Ok Now Hun!! 

I know i not been on here long but you seem like a really nice person  

And ignore those who are pathetic enough to argue, clearly have nothing better to do with there time... 
i dont know the ppl who were arguing but its not a nice thing to do especially when theres new members signing up every day.... it kinda puts me off as it gives out a bad atmosphere... ..

Anywho Hugs from me and allll my bunnies LOL!!! 

Ps... Raid fly and wasp spray is BRILLIANT!!! you should see my cleaning cuboard its full of raid spray... dont half kill you off though hehe!!! xxxx
:001_tt2:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I agree, I think its sad that people will go out there way posting pictures ect to upset others
> 
> hope u ok Ony


all I can say is - BRING BACK THE MODS! atleast this childish behaviour wasnt accepted.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

What will happen Freespirit if someone has a spider pic as their sig. You have a kaola and some members may have a phobia of them Not want attacked as just wondering Thanks


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

u know what i think...............


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Hope you ar ok, rise above them, they are in the minority thank god, tommorows another day.

That was pathetic of them tonight.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope your ok my dear friend Ony , i have lots of phobies so understand you , and agree what goes round comes around and i really hope it does, same old rubbish, rise above it your much to lovely a person to let it get to you , ((Hugs)) and loads a luv xxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

manicmania said:


> What will happen Freespirit if someone has a spider pic as their sig. You have a kaola and some members may have a phobia of them Not want attacked as just wondering Thanks


If its there its there, its different to opening a thread entitled puppy and there being a huge spider there which is (i think) what happened


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Going to bed now but hope Ony is okay and whoever upset her - I hope you live to regret your actions!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Hope you ar ok, rise above them, they are in the minority thank god, tommorows another day.
> 
> That was pathetic of them tonight.


I chose not to post on the thread.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

marion..d said:


> u know what i think...............


ur thinking that u missing me lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

manicmania said:


> What will happen Freespirit if someone has a spider pic as their sig. You have a kaola and some members may have a phobia of them Not want attacked as just wondering Thanks


Can i just say, i dont think we can stop anyone posting pics of what they like, but what is childish and nasty is posting pics to cause a reaction.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> If its there its there, its different to opening a thread entitled puppy and there being a huge spider there which is (i think) what happened


Thanks for answering I was wondering how freespirit would feel if that happened


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> If its there its there, its different to opening a thread entitled puppy and there being a huge spider there which is (i think) what happened


Claire dont even waste your breath hun they just dont get it,,,,,it will all be fine once they have had their little stir, then thy can scuttle back to PC


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> If its there its there, its different to opening a thread entitled puppy and there being a huge spider there which is (i think) what happened


if u hover ur mouse over the thread title it will tell ya what it contains....  u just need to google it if ur not that knowledgeable bevore opening it


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Claire dont even waste your breath hun they just dont get it,,,,,it will all be fine once they have had their little stir, then thy can scuttle back to PC


LOL ya right hun


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> ur thinking that u missing me lol


yeah, missing you like crazy....lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Claire dont even waste your breath hun they just dont get it,,,,,it will all be fine once they have had their little stir, then thy can scuttle back to PC


I just dont get why people cant respect eachother and make this forum a nice place, it seems people get a kick out of upsetting eachother. I dont get it.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> If its there its there, its different to opening a thread entitled puppy and there being a huge spider there which is (i think) what happened


Well said. Big difference a puppy is to a spider.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Natik said:


> if u hover ur mouse over the thread title it will tell ya what it contains....  u just need to google it if ur not that knowledgeable bevore opening it


Thanks for that info, i didnt know that as probably alot of other dont too, thank you


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I was ment to post that on my last post... I stand by thta saying!..


Me too Sharon...xxxx  



Sampuppy said:


> Oh - I see??!! - was popping on to chat but it's obviously still a shitty place to be?? Oh well - hope you are okay Ony - you are great and I feel sad that you are feeling sad - rise above whatever it is


Yeah im fine thanks Sue and it's not the forum that's bad its a few members. As has been said before Karma...Cocky, argumentative members wont last long...xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Well said. Big difference a puppy is to a spider.


have to agree, after all this is an animal forum, so puppy should just mean that!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Is it Wind Up a Mod night, and no one told Us about it????
Can we all just get over it, and talk about something more intresting, like maybe Telegraph poles, or what you keep in ya Fanny!!!
Come on guys, get a grip please!
I need to sleep, and your not helping the plan to much right now!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Can i just say, i dont think we can stop anyone posting pics of what they like, but what is childish and nasty is posting pics to cause a reaction.


Yeah dk..

I did post on the puppie one but after i came of i thought about what if someone.... and well you know..

But as normal cant please everyone , but dont think its nice to take the PEE out of someone who has a phobia...


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Thanks for that info, i didnt know that as probably alot of other dont too, thank you


no prob  just trying to help....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Is it Wind Up a Mod night, and no one told Us about it????
> Can we all just get over it, and talk about something more intresting, like maybe Telegraph poles, or what you keep in ya Fanny!!!
> Come on guys, get a grip please!
> I need to sleep, and your not helping the plan to much right now!


I think you mods should be able to be more stricter it wasnt this silly before.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Is it Wind Up a Mod night, and no one told Us about it????
> Can we all just get over it, and talk about something more intresting, like maybe Telegraph poles, or what you keep in ya Fanny!!!
> Come on guys, get a grip please!
> I need to sleep, and your not helping the plan to much right now!


Hi Red hows you mate. Well said. That's why I said lets not go into detail because I want to forget about it and move on. Reds right guys lets talk about happy things now.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I agree, I think its sad that people will go out there way posting pictures ect to upset others
> 
> hope u ok Ony


Thanks Claire and i agree....xxxx  



lionhead-lover said:


> Hope Your Ok Now Hun!!
> 
> I know i not been on here long but you seem like a really nice person
> 
> ...


Thank you and thanks for the hugs from you and ya bunnies...lol...oh and the raid spray tip...xxxx  



DKDREAM said:


> all I can say is - BRING BACK THE MODS! atleast this childish behaviour wasnt accepted.


So true DK but to be fair the mods acted quickly...xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Yeah dk..
> 
> I did post on the puppie one but after i came of i thought about what if someone.... and well you know..
> 
> But as normal cant please everyone , but dont think its nice to take the PEE out of someone who has a phobia...


me neither some can be really bad ive even seen people have panic attacks about it from just seeing a pic that looks so real


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Is it Wind Up a Mod night, and no one told Us about it????
> Can we all just get over it, and talk about something more intresting, like maybe Telegraph poles, or what you keep in ya Fanny!!!
> Come on guys, get a grip please!
> I need to sleep, and your not helping the plan to much right now!


Keeping you up eh??


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I think you mods should be able to be more stricter it wasnt this silly before.


oh but DK, we close threads to quick, we over antisapate the outcome, we canny moderate for toffee, blah blah blah, untill we don't moderate, then we arn't being strict enuff.
Rock, hard place, inbetween, rearrange the well known saying.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> me neither some can be really bad ive even seen people have panic attacks about it from just seeing a pic that looks so real


So true dk.. i have 2 phobias myself...

But we to talk about happy things!!!!............:001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> u know what i think...............


Yeah i do...xxxx  



haeveymolly said:


> Hope you ar ok, rise above them, they are in the minority thank god, tommorows another day.
> 
> That was pathetic of them tonight.


Thank you that means alot to me...xxxx  



jeanie said:


> Hope your ok my dear friend Ony , i have lots of phobies so understand you , and agree what goes round comes around and i really hope it does, same old rubbish, rise above it your much to lovely a person to let it get to you , ((Hugs)) and loads a luv xxxxxxx


Thank you Jeanie...loves ya loads and yes same old rubbish, same people causing it...xxxx  



ClaireLouise said:


> If its there its there, its different to opening a thread entitled puppy and there being a huge spider there which is (i think) what happened


Exactly Claire...xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I can understand Reds point but people may want to talk about it, aslong as it dosent get nasty i dont see a problem with it.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Claire dont even waste your breath hun they just dont get it,,,,,it will all be fine once they have had their little stir, then thy can scuttle back to PC


I find that rather rude I was just asking about spiders and sig pics I have not got a clue what has happened just getting the jist of Freespirit having a phobia to spiders


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with 3 red dogs lets talk about fanypack aka bumbags....lol...Jill


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> oh but DK, we close threads to quick, we over antisapate the outcome, we canny moderate for toffee, blah blah blah, untill we don't moderate, then we arn't being strict enuff.
> Rock, hard place, inbetween, rearrange the well known saying.


well ya know my feelings on it bud, so does mark as ive said how i felt about it but my veiws didnt count so it seemed, but whats done is done.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> I agree with 3 red dogs lets talk about fanypack aka bumbags....lol...Jill


mine has more pockets then yours :001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Going to bed now but hope Ony is okay and whoever upset her - I hope you live to regret your actions!!!!


Thanks Sue...xxxx  



DKDREAM said:


> Can i just say, i dont think we can stop anyone posting pics of what they like, but what is childish and nasty is posting pics to cause a reaction.


Exactly DK...just goes to show the mentality...xxxx  



suzy93074 said:


> Claire dont even waste your breath hun they just dont get it,,,,,it will all be fine once they have had their little stir, then thy can scuttle back to PC


So true Suzy...They pop back on here only to cause trouble...xxxx  



Natik said:


> if u hover ur mouse over the thread title it will tell ya what it contains....  u just need to google it if ur not that knowledgeable bevore opening it


Not true...I hovered my mouse over the thread title and it never mentioned spiders.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> So true dk.. i have 2 phobias myself...
> 
> But we to talk about happy things!!!!............:001_tt2:


Go on tell me and I'll tell you mine.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Not true...I hovered my mouse over the thread title and it never mentioned spiders.


a chilean rose is a spider, u just need to google it if ur not sure what it is before u open the thread


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I just dont get why people cant respect eachother and make this forum a nice place, it seems people get a kick out of upsetting eachother. I dont get it.


Only certain people if you notice DK 



MADCAT said:


> Well said. Big difference a puppy is to a spider.


Exactly.. 



3 red dogs said:


> Is it Wind Up a Mod night, and no one told Us about it????
> Can we all just get over it, and talk about something more intresting, like maybe Telegraph poles, or what you keep in ya Fanny!!!
> Come on guys, get a grip please!
> I need to sleep, and your not helping the plan to much right now!


Definitely not trying to wind you mods up RED honestly. 



scosha37 said:


> Yeah dk..
> 
> I did post on the puppie one but after i came of i thought about what if someone.... and well you know..
> 
> But as normal cant please everyone , but dont think its nice to take the PEE out of someone who has a phobia...


Exactly..xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Go on tell me and I'll tell you mine.


Nope ...:001_tt2:

I bet mines are worse than yours..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Natik said:


> no prob  just trying to help....


But it didn't help because it didn't work


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Natik said:


> a chilean rose is a spider, u just need to google it if ur not sure what it is before u open the thread


Good advise .. but not everyone does it ...


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> But it didn't help because it didn't work


it did.... it says clearly chilean rose


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> I agree with 3 red dogs lets talk about fanypack aka bumbags....lol...Jill


PMSL!!!  they are soooo not coolhmy:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Good advise .. but not everyone does it ...


thanks  but thats their own choice if they dont, but then they have to expect the unexpected


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Natik said:


> it did.... it says clearly chilean rose


IT doesnt work for me either


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Natik said:


> a chilean rose is a spider, u just need to google it if ur not sure what it is before u open the thread


Google brings up images though. I just did that


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I agree with 3 red dogs lets talk about fanypack aka bumbags....lol...Jill


I agree Jill...on to nicer things...My bumbag's still better than yours...xxxx :001_tt2:



Natik said:


> a chilean rose is a spider, u just need to google it if ur not sure what it is before u open the thread


Ah so we should all google every thread title first....Well that's not the brightest of ideas.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> IT doesnt work for me either


u should contact mark about it then


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Natik said:


> u should contact mark about it then


On my pc it works so I know what you mean but on my laptop it doesnt appear to work


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Ah so we should all google every thread title first....Well that's not the brightest of ideas.


if i wouldnt know what it means but would know i fear things which are likly to be shown on this forum, then yes, i would google it for my own sake


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I know my dad has a bumbag called a Goblin Fanny!  im sure he thought he was getting a sex toy or something PMSL was so funny.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> On my pc it works so I know what you mean but on my laptop it doesnt appear to work


i dont know, it works on my laptop.... mark should be able to help as im sure this option is there for a reason


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Nope ...:001_tt2:
> 
> I bet mines are worse than yours..


Nooo mine are worse.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

if you go on home page, where there are 'most recent posts' and run mouse over it will say ' my new hairy puppy' or something similar, but if you go in general chat and run mouse over it gives more information, so it depends where you look, i usually go through most recent posts though....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I know my dad has a bumbag called a Goblin Fanny!  im sure he thought he was getting a sex toy or something PMSL was so funny.


hahaha so funny DK


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Ah so we should all google every thread title first....Well that's not the brightest of ideas.


Cute little pussy rides big black cock?! PMSL!!!! 

It still brings up pictures on google anyway!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Cute little pussy rides big black cock?! PMSL!!!!
> 
> It still brings up pictures on google anyway!


OMG had to read that twice!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Cute little pussy rides big black cock?! PMSL!!!!
> 
> It still brings up pictures on google anyway!


u have to google it.. hmy:. everyones knows what that is


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Natik said:


> u have to google it.. hmy:. everyones knows what that is


Well I tried that after chillean rose....just to be safe


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I agree Jill...on to nicer things...My bumbag's still better than yours...xxxx :001_tt2:
> 
> Ah so we should all google every thread title first....Well that's not the brightest of ideas.


Well maybe a few members who got upset with the thread you started with a pic of a poor cat felt the same way you do now as in annoyed and angry. 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/58315-wont-much.html

It works both ways imo


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Well I tried that after chillean rose....just to be safe


i hope u got an answer  at least u might be prepared for the worst now hmy:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Well maybe a few members who got upset with the thread you started with a pic of a poor cat felt the same way you do now as in annoyed and angry.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/58315-wont-much.html
> 
> It works both ways imo


u mean the pic where people were upset about a cat having a metal bolt stuck up its b#tt so it can be carried about


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Well maybe a few members who got upset with the thread you started with a pic of a poor cat felt the same way you do now as in annoyed and angry.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/58315-wont-much.html
> 
> It works both ways imo


Hardly the same as a phobia ut:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Natik said:


> u mean the pic where people were upset about a cat having a metal bolt stuck up its b#tt so it can be carried about


Yeah the one where all but about 2 members didn't have a sense of humour. A cartoon pic at that.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Well I tried that after chillean rose....just to be safe


Make sure you have safesearch off


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hardly the same as a phobia ut:


No but on reading that link I posted it sure looked like a lot of peeps got upset just like yourself at the moment
Some things annoy/upset some members and of course somethings do not


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Well maybe a few members who got upset with the thread you started with a pic of a poor cat felt the same way you do now as in annoyed and angry.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/58315-wont-much.html
> 
> It works both ways imo


That isnt about a phobia though is it! and if I remember rightly there was quite a few people who were taking the piss on tonights thread who found that hillarious so ur point is????


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Gentle calming hugs for Free Spirit. My sister has a spider phobia but I don't so i grew up being the spider catcher of the house. Hope you're ok.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yeah the one where all but about 2 members didn't have a sense of humour. A cartoon pic at that.


a cartoon is a drawing.... ur picture was a photoshopped picture which looked pretty real and how do u know how many people complained.... did the mods tell u that?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> No but on reading that link I posted it sure looked like a lot of peeps got upset just like yourself at the moment
> Some things annoy/upset some members and of course somethings do not


My post earlier was not about people posting pics but posting them in the appropriate sections or at least adding in the title of the thread what was in the post. So if you thought that was a good example...news flash....your'e wrong.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> That isnt about a phobia though is it! and if I remember rightly there was quite a few people who were taking the piss on tonights thread who found that hillarious so ur point is????


My point is Freespirit found her thread about a cat picture with a bolt up its a$$ funny and obviously some members did not or she would not have started I am out of here thread


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> My post earlier was not about people posting pics but posting them in the appropriate sections or at least adding in the title of the thread what was in the post. So if you thought that was a good example...news flash....your'e wrong.


did u add in the title "cat has a bolt up its [email protected]" ?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> That isnt about a phobia though is it! and if I remember rightly there was quite a few people who were taking the piss on tonights thread who found that hillarious so ur point is????


Exactly Suzy...xxxx  



jaxx said:


> Gentle calming hugs for Free Spirit. My sister has a spider phobia but I don't so i grew up being the spider catcher of the house. Hope you're ok.


Thanks..you can come round and catch any i find in my house too...lol...xxxx  



Natik said:


> a cartoon is a drawing.... ur picture was a photoshopped picture which looked pretty real and how do u know how many people complained.... did the mods tell u that?


WRONG....It was a drawing.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> My post earlier was not about people posting pics but posting them in the appropriate sections or at least adding in the title of the thread what was in the post. So if you thought that was a good example...news flash....your'e wrong.


Well obviously members did not find your cat/bolt thread appropriate so imo there is no real difference So whats witht he throw the dummies out the pram


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> That isnt about a phobia though is it! and if I remember rightly there was quite a few people who were taking the piss on tonights thread who found that hillarious so ur point is????


phobia causes distress and upset... shocking pictures (which are funny to some) cause the same reaction to certain people...

so it is the same really


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

manicmania said:


> My point is Freespirit found her thread about a cat picture with a bolt up its a$$ funny and obviously some members did not or she would not have started I am out of here thread


Yes but the big difference is this.....Freespirit never asked for the thread to be closed! she just said if its in GC with real spider pics could they just put in the title! she didnt report the thread or anything! others chose to take the rip and cause the mayhem which then followed!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> WRONG....It was a drawing.


no, it wasnt  i have it on my pc


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> My point is Freespirit found her thread about a cat picture with a bolt up its a$$ funny and obviously some members did not or she would not have started I am out of here thread


Get ya facts straight if your'e going to post...I NEVER said i was leaving. I said i wasn't going to post as much.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Well maybe a few members who got upset with the thread you started with a pic of a poor cat felt the same way you do now as in annoyed and angry.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/58315-wont-much.html
> 
> It works both ways imo


sorry i cant see the connection. the post tonight was just to give correct title to post
the old post you refering to was before you joined, maybe u a old member whos rejoined


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Natik said:


> phobia causes distress and upset... shocking pictures (which are funny to some) cause the same reaction to certain people...
> 
> so it is the same really


which is why u report them!! Ony never reported the spider thread or asked for it to be closed she merely asked for people to mention the word spider! god how dificult is this its not rocket scienceut:


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes but the big difference is this.....Freespirit never asked for the thread to be closed! she just said if its in GC with real spider pics could they just put in the title! she didnt report the thread or anything! others chose to take the rip and cause the mayhem which then followed!


So I will ask was there a title on the cat/bolt thread??? to save members looking at a picture that would/did upset If no then imo its the same thing that Freespirit and some on here are getting themselves annoyed about


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Natik said:


> no, it wasnt  i have it on my pc


oh really why is that then??? obviously u liked it


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes but the big difference is this.....Freespirit never asked for the thread to be closed! she just said if its in GC with real spider pics could they just put in the title! she didnt report the thread or anything! others chose to take the rip and cause the mayhem which then followed!


Exactly...Dont think you can get through to some people Suzy. 



Natik said:


> no, it wasnt  i have it on my pc


Oh you like the pic too? 



marion..d said:


> sorry i cant see the connection. the post tonight was just to give correct title to post
> the old post you refering to was before you joined, maybe u a old member whos rejoined


My thoughts exactly Marion...some people give themselves away too easy.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Do we have to go through all the rubbish again i dont often post thank god , a simple question was asked can you make people aware of whats in a post so simple it seems people cant answer it but can write line after line in an actual post, its just a tiny word letting people know what to expect . im amazed


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

marion..d said:


> sorry i cant see the connection. the post tonight was just to give correct title to post
> the old post you refering to was before you joined, maybe u a old member whos rejoined


I am a member that has been reading on and off for well over a year but thats off topic lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> which is why u report them!! Ony never reported the spider thread or asked for it to be closed she merely asked for people to mention the word spider! god how dificult is this its not rocket scienceut:


why didnt she title her upsetting picture thread then correctly in the past?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

manicmania said:


> So I will ask was there a title on the cat/bolt thread??? to save members looking at a picture that would/did upset If no then imo its the same thing that Freespirit and some on here are getting themselves annoyed about


Im sure she did put something actually - but u wont believe that biased is the word that springs to mind, ive seen u posting a few times trying to stir the pot :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Get ya facts straight if your'e going to post...I NEVER said i was leaving. I said i wasn't going to post as much.


Well obviously you changed your mind lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Well obviously you changed your mind lol


Says the banned member


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Oh you like the pic too?


i was aware of it being photoshopped hence why i personally found it funny but i understood the upset of others as its all down to respect, aint it


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Natik said:


> i was aware of it being photoshopped hence why i personally found it funny but i understood the upset of others as its all down to respect, aint it


yep and there is the key word - do you think those that took the piss tonight had respect as well? ok maybe that cat picture did upset a few but Ony has not posted any others since then has she??


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Says the banned member


So are you an inspector or what
Not doing a very good job on it I must say. Why do you not ask a Mod to investigate but I will warn you now You will be dissapointed


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

jeanie said:


> Do we have to go through all the rubbish again i dont often post thank god , a simple question was asked can you make people aware of whats in a post so simple it seems people cant answer it but can write line after line in an actual post, its just a tiny word letting people know what to expect . im amazed


So true Jeanie...xxxx  



manicmania said:


> I am a member that has been reading on and off for well over a year but thats off topic lol


You replying on this thread was off topic as that's not what this thread was started for. 



suzy93074 said:


> Im sure she did put something actually - but u wont believe that biased is the word that springs to mind, ive seen u posting a few times trying to stir the pot :smilewinkgrin:


Yep they seem to be involved in alot of arguments on here i notice. 



manicmania said:


> Well obviously you changed your mind lol


Not at all but can you imagine my post count if i hadn't decided to slow down and not post as much?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I think FS is right in what she said , I have a huge spider phobia , my heart races , I shake and cry , its a horrible feeling 
I can look at piccies (not moving ones) without much more than a shudder , though then im usually hyper aware of the things and end up looking round the bedroom just incase theres one lurking 

have any of you found that every spider phobic seems to end up with a sadistic OH who isnt scared of the things and thinks its funny to torment you with one he's caught


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> yep and there is the key word - do you think those that took the piss tonight had respect as well? ok maybe that cat picture did upset a few but Ony has not posted any others since then has she??


i like u saying as well....

... karma is all i say


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> yep and there is the key word - do you think those that took the piss tonight had respect as well? ok maybe that cat picture did upset a few but Ony has not posted any others since then has she??


Not going by her statistics so maybe the member who posted the thread that upset Freespirit will not So does there really have to be a Thread like this one IMO Not very nice for this forum, especially when members are being called [email protected]!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

manicmania said:


> So are you an inspector or what
> Not doing a very good job on it I must say. Why do you not ask a Mod to investigate but I will warn you now You will be dissapointed


I havent got the energy tbo but you obviously have it in for a certain few on here - that u have made obvious, dont need to be an inspector of jack **** to work that one out


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> ive seen u posting a few times trying to stir the pot


pot and kettle spring to mind 

I can't believe I've just read 12 pages of sniping and meaningless chat just to try and get to the bottom of what's happened 

Freespirit - sorry you have been upset (I used to hate spiders but fortunately for me overcame it - but do understand the upset), but can't you do what you advise others to do.... just don't look at the threads or ignore them...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Mese said:


> I think FS is right in what she said , I have a huge spider phobia , my heart races , I shake and cry , its a horrible feeling
> I can look at piccies (not moving ones) without much more than a shudder , though then im usually hyper aware of the things and end up looking round the bedroom just incase theres one lurking
> 
> have any of you found that every spider phobic seems to end up with a sadistic OH who isnt scared of the things and thinks its funny to torment you with one he's caught


Yes ive had that in the past where ive been tormented with them.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dundee said:


> pot and kettle spring to mind
> 
> yeah thats what I thought when I saw your name too!


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I havent got the energy tbo but you obviously have it in for a certain few on here - that u have made obvious, dont need to be an inspector of jack **** to work that one out


Maybe you should try and get some energy as I obviously have caused you some interest


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Maybe you should try and get some energy as I obviously have caused you some interest


nahhh  seriously I cannot be arsed....and believe u me hun Im not that interested....


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yes ive had that in the past where ive been tormented with them.


Well that is nasty and totally different from a pic


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Dundee said:


> pot and kettle spring to mind
> 
> I can't believe I've just read 12 pages of sniping and meaningless chat just to try and get to the bottom of what's happened
> 
> Freespirit - sorry you have been upset (I used to hate spiders but fortunately for me overcame it - but do understand the upset), but can't you do what you advise others to do.... just don't look at the threads or ignore them...


Honestly Dundee i was fortunate enough to be messaged by a couple of members knowing my fears telling me not to click on certain threads because they had pics of spiders on them, so naturally i didn't. Then tonight another thread appeared in general chat and i had no idea whatsoever that the thread had a pic of a spider in it so i couldn't avoid it. Otherwise i would have done. All i asked is for people if they could at least mention in the title if it's in general chat that it contains a spider. Not just for my sake but for others with the same fears.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> nahhh  seriously I cannot be arsed....and believe u me hun Im not that interested....


Oh I bet you are right behind me from now on lol Boo


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Honestly Dundee i was fortunate enough to be messaged by a couple of members knowing my fears telling me not to click on certain threads because they had pics of spiders on them, so naturally i didn't. Then tonight another thread appeared in general chat and i had no idea whatsoever that the thread had a pic of a spider in it so i couldn't avoid it. Otherwise i would have done. All i asked is for people if they could at least mention in the title if it's in general chat that it contains a spider. Not just for my sake but for others with the same fears.


Fair does but waht if someone does have a pic in their sig What are you going to do then especially if they post a lot


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Oh I bet you are right behind me from now on lol Boo


lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Fair does but waht if someone does have a pic in their sig What are you going to do then especially if they post a lot


If it was in their signature pic, for a start there's a limit on the size the pic can be and id have to get used to it. But no-one has one and so when i click on a thread i dont expect to see pics of spiders unless ive been forewarned. As i said before, respect goes a long way and just to mention it in the title if its not in the spider section surely that's not asking too much?
Oh and let's be honest if they start appearing in peoples signature pics all of a sudden then it's clearly a deliberate act to cause trouble and upset.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> If it was in their signature pic, for a start there's a limit on the size the pic can be and id have to get used to it. But no-one has one and so when i click on a thread i dont expect to see pics of spiders unless ive been forewarned. As i said before, respect goes a long way and just to mention it in the title if its not in the spider section surely that's not asking too much?


Thanks I was just wondering how you would handle it as it would be there for you to see


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Thanks I was just wondering how you would handle it as it would be there for you to see


I just edited to add to my last post that if they start appearing in peoples signature pics all of a sudden then it's clearly done to cause arguments and upset.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I just edited to add to my last post that if they start appearing in peoples signature pics all of a sudden then it's clearly done to cause arguments and upset.


Well not if they have a username of eg ihaveaspidersig lol that will be okay with you surely


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Well not if they have a username of eg ihaveaspidersig lol that will be okay with you surely


I can live with that...lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Ony you are right in your last comment. I don't mind spiders but I wouldn't put a pic on gen chat as thats not chat or general chat related really. Now lets get cracking and talk about some funnn stuff. ....Jill


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Hi Ony you are right in your last comment. I don't mind spiders but I wouldn't put a pic on gen chat as thats not chat or general chat related really. Now lets get cracking and talk about some funnn stuff. ....Jill


Yep im always up for fun constable...xxxx


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Hi Ony you are right in your last comment. I don't mind spiders but I wouldn't put a pic on gen chat as thats not chat or general chat related really. Now lets get cracking and talk about some funnn stuff. ....Jill


Well I will quietly leave you both to have some funnn Night I am off to kill some spiders


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Hi Ony you are right in your last comment. I don't mind spiders but I wouldn't put a pic on gen chat as thats not chat or general chat related really. Now lets get cracking and talk about some funnn stuff. ....Jill


Lets talk about your fannybag mind u im supposed to have gone to bed now! will never get up in the morning at this rate


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah I'm trying to figure out some other things that could be taken wrong in the translation from English Canadian to English English. I have one the boot of a car is that the same as the trunk? storage space behind the back seat...Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Well I will quietly leave you both to have some funnn Night I am off to kill some spiders


you are more than welcome to join in funnn with everyone...Jill


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Yeah I'm trying to figure out some other things that could be taken wrong in the translation from English Canadian to English English. I have one the boot of a car is that the same as the trunk? storage space behind the back seat...Jill


yep we say boot


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

thats what I remembered. Don't think anything will top the fanny comment I made LOL. I know theres more but my brain is blank like a canvas


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> thats what I remembered. Don't think anything will top the fanny comment I made LOL. I know theres more but my brain is blank like a canvas


lol yeah mine too.....ive got brain freeze right its my bedtime folk got work in the morning nite nite all, sleep well xxxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My aunty and uncle lived in Canada for a long time and they used to always called the rubbish the 'garbage'. My cousin is still there but we have lost contact years ago. My aunty and uncle are both dead now. Another one is 'sidewalk' which we call the pavement. :laugh:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> lol yeah mine too.....ive got brain freeze right its my bedtime folk got work in the morning nite nite all, sleep well xxxx


Nite nite Suzy...loves ya loads...xxxx  
Im not being ignorant im just grabbing something to eat...Havent eaten all day.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Nite nite Suzy...loves ya loads...xxxx
> Im not being ignorant im just grabbing something to eat...Havent eaten all day.


naughty! u will waste away! no worries hun,,,,love u loads back xxxxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> My aunty and uncle lived in Canada for a long time and they used to always called the rubbish the 'garbage'. My cousin is still there but we have lost contact years ago. My aunty and uncle are both dead now. Another one is 'sidewalk' which we call the pavement. :laugh:


Both of those are right garbage day., and shoveling the sidewalk (snow). Do you guys use blocks for distance to a friends house?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

nite suzy....Jill


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Both of those are right garbage day., and shoveling the sidewalk (snow). Do you guys use blocks for distance to a friends house?


No I don't think so, haven't heard of that.

Where abouts in Canada do you live? My Aunty and Uncle lived in Scarborough, Ontario. I went there when I was 16 for a month and it was the best holiday of my life.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I live in the prairies province of Alberta. I think you probably say streets. When I go to the store I walk 3 blocks. The sidewalk (pavement ) between 2 roads 1st street to 2 nd street would be 1 block...Jill


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, i haven't read this whole daft thread about a spider pic....

Free Spirit you know I really like you 

But..... I have a huge phobia of Wasps 

But I would never kill one ( I respect the job Wasps do for our environment, natures dustbins ).

But I would never consider that I could then censor other members who wished to post pics of Wasps...

Its MY problem not theirs!

Even if they didn't post a warning....


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Ok, i haven't read this whole daft thread about a spider pic....
> 
> Free Spirit you know I really like you
> 
> ...


Firstly this thread had finished with that topic.

Secondly people who usually have phobias about wasps aren't fears of pics of them. Its having them near them.

Thirdly check out what is says about GENERAL CHAT in its description...It's for non pet/animal related subjects.

Finally it wasn't just for my sake i suggested/asked that if it was not in the appropriate section then maybe someone could word the thread title so as to warn people of content.

Oh and for the record i will kill any spider that comes near me.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hardly the same as a phobia ut:


I think animal cruelty pics, are worse!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I think animal cruelty pics, are worse!


Animal cruelty would be worse but it was a fake/joke drawing. Talking of animal cruelty id be happy to kill any spiders that come near me.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Firstly this thread had finished with that topic.
> 
> Secondly people who usually have phobias about wasps aren't fears of pics of them. Its having them near them.
> 
> ...


OK....

I haven't seen the thread with the spider pic...... I have just seen this thread....

And in my opinion, alot of the members on this thread that are talking about hating people stirring the pot, were indeed doing just that with their inflammatory comments about other members.....

As I have said Ony, I really like you...So, this is not personal...Just an observation on my part. No harm intended, or stirring. x x x

ps. I do hate pics of Wasps, makes me go into a cold sweat! Be I would never presume to censor another member who liked them and wanted to post pics of them.... Warning given or not!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> OK....
> 
> I haven't seen the thread with the spider pic...... I have just seen this thread....
> 
> ...


The members who accused others of stirring the pot were telling the truth. No offence but maybe you havent been here long enough to know the trouble causers as well as the rest of us. So to be honest it's not worth you getting involved and getting dragged in to things you know nothing about. Im saying that for your sake believe me. xxx


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Well maybe a few members who got upset with the thread you started with a pic of a poor cat felt the same way you do now as in annoyed and angry.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/58315-wont-much.html
> 
> It works both ways imo


I agree...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I agree...


How can you agree if you weren't around and a member at the time to see that pic?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> The members who accused others of stirring the pot were telling the truth. No offence but maybe you havent been here long enough to know the trouble causers as well as the rest of us. So to be honest it's not worth you getting involved and getting dragged in to things you know nothing about. Im saying that for your sake believe me. xxx


I, for one hope you continue to post, and don't hide out! 

Yes, I agree, I have not been here long and don't know people all that well....

But, sometimes just because someone has an opinion and is straight talking and doesn't post just to keep friends and be green blobbed. They are considered "trouble makers", this is censorship at its worst!

You, yourself are quite outspoken, which I like... And even though we clearly disagree on this thread, you are one of my favourites on here....

Too many on here post in packs/gangs, and always agree with their friends... But claim to be the "good guys".

Maybe there is indeed no "good guys" or "bad guys"...Just people that will never see eye to eye for whatever reason...THATS LIFE....

I try hard not to bear grudges on here, but there are a hard core on here that can not do the same. So imo there will always be problems....if members cannot just move on letting their grudges go.....


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> How can you agree if you weren't around and a member at the time to see that pic?


Ok wee Ony, I will clarify....

I agree with the point manicmania made....

I do not want an agrument, just compelled to post my views on this thread. Which I believe is the point of forums 

Can take it to pm? If you don't want me to post here... x x x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I, for one hope you continue to post, and don't hide out!
> 
> Yes, I agree, I have not been here long and don't know people all that well....
> 
> ...


I for one dont follow any crowd, i stand alone and speak my mind. I also always stand up for the underdog. I dont give a stuff about post counts or rep. Im not out to win any popularity contests. I also dont step in if i dont know what im talking about. You just quoted a comment from a member and agreed with it, yet you were not a member at the time that thread was posted and did not see the pic i posted so how could you agree? Also if you had clicked on that particular link in that thread you would have seen over 30 pages agreeing with me from members who felt the first thread was unfairly deleted. Truth is, like it or not there are bad members on here who like to stir up trouble at any given chance but dont like it when they get it back. Well tough on them because i speak my mind and take crap off no-one. I never set out to offend but im no walk over and those that have been here long enough know that.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Ok wee Ony, I will clarify....
> 
> I agree with the point manicmania made....
> 
> ...


I prefer posting on the open forum for all to see what i have to say and if the mods or Mark feel i am out of order then they can delete my comments. I dont play the pm game where people can claim things were said that weren't....And no im not saying you would do that but ive seen it done many times by other members.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I for one dont follow any crowd, i stand alone and speak my mind. I also always stand up for the underdog. I dont give a stuff about post counts or rep. Im not out to win any popularity contests. I also dont step in if i dont know what im talking about. You just quoted a comment from a member and agreed with it, yet you were not a member at the time that thread was posted and did not see the pic i posted so how could you agree? Also if you had clicked on that particular link in that thread you would have seen over 30 pages agreeing with me from members who felt the first thread was unfairly deleted. Truth is, like it or not there are bad members on here who like to stir up trouble at any given chance but dont like it when they get it back. Well tough on them because i speak my mind and take crap off no-one. I never set out to offend but im no walk over and those that have been here long enough know that.


I don't need to be a member at the time, to have an opinion now!

And like you, I rarely use my pm system, but sometimes it has come in useful to try and end an argument politely. I have never abused the pm system, instead like you, I do it on the open forum, but supposidly that makes me a trouble maker. But I have been told off for doing so, and told to take it to pm.... So I can't win really....

There are alot of sneaky people on here that send rude and abusive messages via pm,visitor messages and rep, but are all sweetness and light on the forum....

What I highlighted in red above, is why I like you....A bit like myself....People then know exactly what they are dealling with!

And you have stuck up for me many times, which I adore you for!!!! x x x Doesn't mean I will patronise you, by then agreeing with everything you say!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I don't need to be a member at the time, to have an opinion now!
> 
> And like you, I rarely use my pm system, but sometimes it has come in useful to try and end an argument politely. I have never abused the pm system, instead like you, I do it on the open forum, but supposidly that makes me a trouble maker. But I have been told off for doing so, and told to take it to pm.... So I can't win really....
> 
> ...


I agree and yes i know people have abused you via the rep system too which you know im totally against. Please dont think i was saying you were not entitled to an opinion regardless of how long you have been here...I only meant that comment towards that quoted comment about a thread i did some time ago. I respect all peoples views/opinions.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I agree and yes i know people have abused you via the rep system too which you know im totally against. Please dont think i was saying you were not entitled to an opinion regardless of how long you have been here...I only meant that comment towards that quoted comment about a thread i did some time ago. I respect all peoples views/opinions.


I have now added a bit more to my above post you quoted! ......

And you have stuck up for me many times, which I adore you for!!!! x x x Doesn't mean I will patronise you, by then agreeing with everything you say!

Lets leave it there shall we, you wee dafty..... x x x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I have now added a bit more to my above post you quoted! ......
> 
> And you have stuck up for me many times, which I adore you for!!!! x x x Doesn't mean I will patronise you, by then agreeing with everything you say!
> 
> Lets leave it there shall we, you wee dafty..... x x x


Oops never saw that bit, sorry...lol...I agree and wouldn't want it any other way...xxxx


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Oops never saw that bit, sorry...lol...I agree and wouldn't want it any other way...xxxx


I know! x x x I am off to bed... Trying to limit the amount of time I am on here...Have you noticed? Lol...

And hoping a wee spider pic does not prevent you from posting on here!

x x x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I know! x x x I am off to bed... Trying to limit the amount of time I am on here...Have you noticed? Lol...
> 
> And hoping a wee spider pic does not prevent you from posting on here!
> 
> x x x


Nite nite and i will be heading off shortly too. It will take more than a pic to stop me posting...lol...xxxx


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Nite nite and i will be heading off shortly too. It will take more than a pic to stop me posting...lol...xxxx


Nite Nite x x x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Nite Nite x x x


Nite nite...xxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad your ok now hun.
And see Tilly i didn't ask this to be deleted


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Glad your ok now hun.
> And see Tilly i didn't ask this to be deleted


Yep im fine thanks Christine....xxxx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

glad your fine now............


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> glad your fine now............


Thanks Marion...xxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

marion..d said:


> glad your fine now............


Sooo be brave Marion what scare's you?


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Sooo be brave Marion what scare's you?


running out of alcohol.............lol..


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Glad your ok now hun.
> And see Tilly i didn't ask this to be deleted


Ah, the thread has been given the kiss of life, undeleted and is back! 

Whats that??? Egg on my chin you say lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

That's better happy chatting. I need a laugh today. Had a bad day.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad it was re-opened and so glad that people can disagree and still get on okay...Jill Tillysdream it takes a good person to acknowledge like you did. Thank you


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

I am pleased it has been opened again too Ony


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Glad it was re-opened and so glad that people can disagree and still get on okay...Jill Tillysdream it takes a good person to acknowledge like you did. Thank you





Double trouble said:


> I am pleased it has been opened again too Ony


Thanks....me too


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

marion..d said:


> running out of alcohol.............lol..


*lol me too....AND those 8 legged little critters. YUK*


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Thanks....me too


Hows you today.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol me too....AND those 8 legged little critters. YUK*


LOL...:lol::lol:



danielled said:


> Hows you today.


Im fine thanks Danielled.....How's you?


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Thanks....me too


You are welcome can you work some magic for me
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...:lol::lol:
> 
> Im fine thanks Danielled.....How's you?


I'm upset today. I have had bad news about one of my teachers who used to teach me at college.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Glad it was re-opened and so glad that people can disagree and still get on okay...Jill Tillysdream it takes a good person to acknowledge like you did. Thank you


Shucks Jill, you are making my soft side come out!!! 

Thank you! Not sure what I said or did to deserve it... But it has cheered me up! 

x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh how i wish people new how bad it can get when both mother and daughter are scared sh*tless about spiders. You've been framed would have a field day.*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

marion..d said:


> running out of alcohol.............lol..


Omg we have the same fear


tillysdream said:


> Ah, the thread has been given the kiss of life, undeleted and is back!
> 
> Whats that??? Egg on my chin you say lol.


Nope but a sorry wouldn't go a miss


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Omg we have the same fear
> Nope but a sorry wouldn't go a miss


I sent you a tenner! Is money not better??


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> You are welcome can you work some magic for me
> lol
> DT


If i could work magic i would...lol



danielled said:


> I'm upset today. I have had bad news about one of my teachers who used to teach me at college.


Sorry to hear that...but being the nosey person i am...What bad news?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh how i wish people new how bad it can get when both mother and daughter are scared sh*tless about spiders. You've been framed would have a field day.*


LOL...I remember the times ive jumped up on the furniture and we tried to spray a spider from a distance. Yep no doubt we looked daft...lol ut:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I sent you a tenner! Is money not better??


No i sent it back to buy something nice for your cat's.. SORRY I WAS WRONG, How hard is that


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> I sent you a tenner! Is money not better??


the tenner will buy you some alcohol............. take the money, take the money


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

marion..d said:


> the tenner will buy you some alcohol............. take the money, take the money


she only drinks red bull


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

marion..d said:


> the tenner will buy you some alcohol............. take the money, take the money


No! I've got load's here if i want it


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> No! I've got load's here if i want it


you want my address, going to have to start on daughters vodka i think...


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> No i sent it back to buy something nice for your cat's.. SORRY I WAS WRONG, How hard is that


I say sorry alot on here! I think I did say sorry to you in my own way 

But, cos you have actually asked for a sorry.....Makes me not want to lol...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...I remember the times ive jumped up on the furniture and we tried to spray a spider from a distance. Yep no doubt we looked daft...lol ut:


*well you wouldn't have laughed the other night, i found one on my bed.:cursing:
i honestly wish others could understand how bad a phobia can be.*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *well you wouldn't have laughed the other night, i found one on my bed.:cursing:
> i honestly wish others could understand how bad a phobia can be.*


Now that is scary...gives me the creeps thinking about it and it wasn't my bed.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! MAY CONTAIN SCARY SPIDER FACT.....

Google this..... Human beings during their lifetime will swallow BETWEEN 8-25 spiders in their lifetime, while they are asleep! FACT!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Now that is scary...gives me the creeps thinking about it and it wasn't my bed.


*I think i get more than my fair share of the damn things in this house as you know.AND i might add after checking my bedroom every night i found one a few weeks back under the top pillow.:cursing: and thats not the 1st time.:cursing:*


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

my daughter will scream if she sees a spider, she shakes and cant breathe, i'm the spider catcher in this house, and if i miss catching it i pretend to catch it and even throw the pretend one out the door, it makes her life easier.........


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! MY CONTAIN SCARY SPIDER FACT.....
> 
> Google this..... Human beings during their lifetime will swallow BETWEEN 8-25 spiders in their lifetime, while they are asleep! FACT!!!


*Joking aside, because we get a lot of spiders in our house i've actualy told my hubby thats probably why i wake up coughing.*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

marion..d said:


> you want my address, going to have to start on daughters vodka i think...


Lol pm me on my way.



tillysdream said:


> I say sorry alot on here! I think I did say sorry to you in my own way
> 
> But, cos you have actually asked for a sorry.....Makes me not want to lol...


Lol there you go thenNot really that bothered just i was brought up to say sorry if i was wrong! but we're not all the same are we


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats what makes us humans unique we are all different and that is good....Jill


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Joking aside, because we get a lot of spiders in our house i've actualy told my hubby thats probably why i wake up coughing.*


Lol you nutter


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Thats what makes us humans unique we are all different and that is good....Jill


ye sometimes.....................


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> If i could work magic i would...lol
> 
> Sorry to hear that...but being the nosey person i am...What bad news?


The bad news regarding the teacher. She died. She's gone she's up there now.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

sorry to hear that danielle... Some teachers do leave us with a lasting impression don't they...Jill


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> sorry to hear that danielle... Some teachers do leave us with a lasting impression don't they...Jill


I'm going to miss her her name was Marie. She was a great laugh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> sorry to hear that danielle... Some teachers do leave us with a lasting impression don't they...Jill


my teacher left me with impression on my backside:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol pm me on my way.
> 
> Lol there you go thenNot really that bothered just i was brought up to say sorry if i was wrong! but we're not all the same are we


I apologise for what you did a month ago when I was a newbie  when I didn't know peoples names and then I will....deal?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol you nutter


*HONEST to god i was being serious.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

borderer said:


> my teacher left me with impression on my backside:smilewinkgrin:


I got on really well with her as well and now she's gone.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> The bad news regarding the teacher. She died. She's gone she's up there now.


So sorry to hear that...xxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I apologise for what you did a month ago when I was a newbie  when I didn't know peoples names and then I will....deal?


Lol like i said i'm big enough when i'm wrong so we'll leave it there


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

borderer said:


> my teacher left me with impression on my backside:smilewinkgrin:


I will tell you one thing Bordie. I really need cheering up.


----------

